# Word of the Day:  Devoid



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

: not having (something usual or expected) : completely without (something) He *is devoid* of (any) ambition. The landscape seems to be completely *devoid* of life.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 21, 2021)

A young couple were on their honeymoon and were staying at a hotel with a large swimming pool. They decided to go for a swim, and the bride donned a new bikini that she had recently purchased. As she swam and splashed around in the pool, she soon discovered that the bikini was to large, and the top and bottom kept coming off. As they were the only ones in the pool, she and her husband would laugh and playfully retrieve the bikini from the pool's bottom.

That evening they dressed for dinner and headed to their hotel's elegant restaurant, where they were seated next to a huge aquarium. Strangely, the aquarium was *devoid* of any aquatic life.

When the bride asked their waiter why the aquarium had no fish in it, he smiled broadly and said, "That's not an aquarium...that's the swimming pool!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm devoid of any/all dedication and interest towards the forum today, account the news over the loss of Ferocious.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm devoid of any/all dedication and interest towards the forum today, account the news over the loss of Ferocious.


Same.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

My life is devoid of romance--but who cares.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 22, 2021)

My brain is  devoid of  clever sentences.

Is that  considered a brain fart?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> My brain is  devoid of  clever sentences.
> 
> Is that  considered a brain fart?


Maybe!


----------

